# My Story-IBS-D



## Brittany04132013 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am a 26 year old woman and I have been struggling sever IBS-D for around 6 years. I have always a had a sensitive stomach, but it got increasingly worse when I went into college. By my senior year, I would dread sitting in class for fear that I would have to get up an use the bathroom multiple times during a lecture (which did happen by the way). I have always been a perfectionist and I did well in school, but I was mortified that I was drawing negative attention to myself by getting up to use the bathroom or missing classes due to frequent bowl movements/stomach pain. When I finally graduated, I felt immediate relief and my stomach began to calm down. I had a job that I really enjoyed as an event manager and it was really flexible. I could come and go as a pleased for the most part and it allowed me to take free dance lessons which seemed to decrease my anxiety and help my IBS symptoms. After getting engaged, I realized that I needed to take on a salary-based position that paid much better and had benefits. I joined a technology company and could finally support myself. in 2013, my husband and I got married and after that it was all down hill. I was promoted to a new team at the technology company and I felt pressure to perform. I based my self-worth on my performance. I wasn't comfortable, I was stressed to the max, and I didn't know what I was doing. Not to mention, my boss was not helpful. I would get an anxiety attack every morning before work, any time I had a meeting, and on my drive home from work. I would have to use the bathroom often 6 times before I even left the house in the morning and then cringe the whole way as I drove into the office, which was only 15 minutes away. I was mortified. I loved my coworkers, but I couldn't go out to lunch which them, because I was scared I would have an accident walking through the skyway. How do you explain that to your coworkers? So I would make excuses and lie, which only made me feel worse. I felt extremely guilty and hopeless. After exhausting my pto, I had to use FMLA. While on FMLA, I went to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN and finally found some relief. They confirmed that I have IBS-D and they told me to treat it with a low FODMAP diet and cholestryamine which I now take once before bed and once in the morning. I also take 2 metamucil pills each day which helps bulk up my stool. While this seemed to be working, I was still unconfident in my stomach and the emotional turmoil it had put me through had me in a negative mindset where I thought any time I left the house I was going to have an accident. I decided to quit my job since I hated it anyways and it was too stressful and go back to school. I am now taking online courses to get my masters in HR management, which I will complete in one year. My husband and I moved in with my parents for the year to save money and while this is not the way I had planned my life would go, I am thankful for the people who have supported and loved me along the way. I still have trouble making plans too far in advance and I try to take things one day at a time. I know that some people in my life will not understand and instead will label me as someone who is always sick and always misses events, but I know this isn't true. I do the best I can. I care about the people in my life so much and it breaks my heart when I have to miss out because of my stomach. I am still learning how to live with this illness and accept that I will have it for life, but it is tough. While my symptoms are much better and I only have flare ups once every week or two, I still feel depressed and anxious after each flare up. I wish I could make it go away once and for all. Does anyone have any advice on how to accept a chronic illness? I am so encouraged by all of your stories and hope that I can be an advocate for IBS and work to make things better for everyone (emotionally and physically).

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey Brittany,

Don't give in to this horrible Syndrome, it can be cured. I suffered for many years ,was unable to travel, had lots of anxiety etc. but i am symptom free now for two years.

Search this site for "How I cured my IBS" by Sgali and read how I did it. Please don't give up. There are many others here that have found cures but don't expect them to be the same. The same thing may not work for everyone , it will be up to you to find the triggers . Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## Brittany04132013 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey Sgali,

Thanks for responding and being so encouraging. I read your post and it had a lot of helpful information. I do have one question, do you ever drink alcohol? I know it can be an irritant to the gut, but for a long time I was able to have a glass of wine with no problem. Now, I have to avoid it to feel better. Just wondering what your thoughts were on this. I also had to give up coffee--super tough but it is better than being sick.

Thank you!


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey Brittany,

I have not found alcohol to be a trigger and do enjoy a glass of wine . My diet is basically Paleo, high protien,low carb and gluten free. My day starts with several cups of MIso and Kombucha then followed by an egg fried in Coconut oil with toasted sourdough bread.What ! bread you say. Yep , as long as it is fermented. If I were to eat several slices of white bread , sleep would soon follow. Fermented foods are your friend. Try some mellow white MIso from Miso Master instead of coffee. Good luck and hang in there, there is a cure, you just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Brittany...

Hello, and know you are alone.

It sounds like you are the right track honestly, and with some tweaking, and some time you may not yet have a chronic illness. First, to offer anything I can.. I highly suggest you order something called Heather's peppermint tea. I don't work for them, or know them, but this stuff has been absolutely incredible for me. It will sooth your stomach, intestines, and colon. It will stop any spasming, and or cramps. It is a relaxer like nothing else. Secondly I am wondering if you may need something to clam you, and also break the mind to gut connection many of us have that makes it flare and start, and you worry about how bad it will get, and it gets worse, the cycle goes on. Do some reading into low dose anti depressants and how it helps treat IBS and relax you. The tea (I swear) will help with this too.

Do you have any pain or spasms when it flares?

I am very interested in you in other ways too lol. The meds they have put you on are rather cutting edge for IBS, and not the normal treatment. We were just discussing this in the IBS-D forum.. in this thread..

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/242010-please-please-take-a-minute-to-read-this/

I would suggest you read it, and the links in it. They are treating you as though you have Habba's syndrome. If they are right your meds should help you immensely. Would you please report back as time goes on to let us know how they do for you? How long have you been on them? I assume your attacks were right or shortly after eating?

Ray


----------



## Brittany04132013 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey Ray, 
The cholestryamine has helped significantly. I still have some pain and spasms but the d is almost completely gone. The pain is much better too but I have to eat a low fodmap diet and dairy free in order for the pain to go away. Also staying away from alcohol helps lessen my pain. Hope this helps!


----------



## Brittany04132013 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have been using this medication with the dairy free low fodmap diet for 3 months now


----------

